# Turquoise auratus line?



## mbinebri (Sep 23, 2010)

The photo caption on the site I found this pic on says it's a turquoise and bronze, but in all the other photos of the morph I've seen (granted, which were almost always juveniles), the pattern is never quite like this. Does anyone know if this is a specific line of t&br and which it would be?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

There are many color variations within a morph of a species---I have seen a picture of a milk-white frog with tan spots---it was a ventrimaculatus. Such variance is normal.


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

If those colors are true, that's a spectacular frog. There is a lot of variability within auratus morphs, not just in the patterns, but in the shades of colors. I have a pair of green&black and they've thrown out froglets that are electric green with black and others that are more yellow-green with black. And, even though the parents have similar patterns, the froglets' patterns have varied quite a bit.

If you don't mind me asking, was that photo from a for sale ad? If so, who is offering it? You can respond in a PM if you like.


mbinebri said:


> The photo caption on the site I found this pic on says it's a turquoise and bronze, but in all the other photos of the morph I've seen (granted, which were almost always juveniles), the pattern is never quite like this. Does anyone know if this is a specific line of t&br and which it would be?


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

ok i waited to see if anyone else would post before i had to 

blue and bronze, green and bronze and turquoise and bronze are the same frog. they were separated at import, by color. all 3 will produce each color offspring and everything in between.

there is a separate "turquoise" morph, but from my understanding its simply a line of the same frogs mentioned above produced by a breeder (whose name i forget) who calls this line by that name.

jim: color looks pretty darn correct to me. looks like my blue and bronze. 

james


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

james67 said:


> jim: color looks pretty darn correct to me. looks like my blue and bronze.
> 
> james


Dang! Now I want one.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

yea they are stunning frogs, its kind of annoying though to have people see my collection and they walk past a prized $150 frog and go right to the $20 ones 

james


----------



## mbinebri (Sep 23, 2010)

JimO said:


> If you don't mind me asking, was that photo from a for sale ad? If so, who is offering it? You can respond in a PM if you like.


If it was a for-sale ad, I wouldn't be asking about a frog I saw on a website; I'd be asking about a frog I just bought. 

Well, I couldn't find the website I got the photo from, but I did find a site with a photo that is likely the same frog. Here. I believe the site is showing photos from a nature photographer, so this frog's vibrancy might be due to it being wild.


----------



## mbinebri (Sep 23, 2010)

james67 said:


> color looks pretty darn correct to me. looks like my blue and bronze.


What about the pattern? The majority of super blues I've seen have patterns like the photo attached (courtesy of UE). The frog in my first post has a pattern much more like a Costa Rican green and black. If there are super blues with the Costa Rican-like pattern, I'll be thrilled.

Edit: a friend told me he thinks it's an "El Cope" auratus.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

i think you answered your own Q. 

i personally think the frog looks so good, because of good photography and great lighting, and perhaps a digital tweak. 

there really is no telling what specific morph it is without some other info. auratus are quite variable as far as color and pattern.

james


----------



## Adamrl018 (Jun 18, 2010)

wow beautiful frog!


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

James is dead on. They were all line bred though from the same import. My group which includes a WC female (that is stunning btw) and some F1s from the same import produce incredibly variable froglets.


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Judging by the first pic, and the pics in the link posted it looks like the camera or the photographer is slightly over saturating the photos...My guess would be the frog in real life is slightly more muted in color...though probably still a really nice specimen.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

earthfrog said:


> There are many color variations within a morph of a species


Actually, the term morph means the same as color variation (i.e phenotype). However, most people in the hobby unknowingly use the term "morph" to refer to a collective population of breeding individuals...but that is an incorrect use of the term. Within a population, there can be numerous morphs or phenotypes represented.


----------

